# Busch Gardens Tickets / Platinum Pass



## Haggis (Feb 25, 2008)

Greetings All.  I was searching the forum tonight for info on tickets to Busch and all I found was fairly dated content.  Separately however I just discovered BG's Platinum Pass - Good for 24 months to basically ALL the BG Parks including the new Aquatica park opening next month. 

Here's the details:  http://www.buschgardens.com/bgw/2008_PassPricingChart.pdf 

Includes free parking, unlimited access for 24 Mo's, and some other miscellaneous discounts.  Buy 4 & they knock 25% off the price bringing a 2 year ticket to 9 Parks to $251.21 each.  

Wow!!!


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 25, 2008)

We've had those passes (renewed) for a few years. They are great. We have visited all the Busch parks using them and enjoy the parks, the free parking, the discounts all for the price of two or three days admission to one park.  Like any annual pass you find you can drop by for a few hours to enjoy specific rides/attractions when you don't have to pay to park or "waste" a full day of use on a limited ticket. Plus we got to see parks like Sea World that, frankly, we would not have paid for but did enjoy once we got in.  Great value.  Especially the water parks in the late summer early fall when the water is WARM and the crowds down to nothing.


----------



## lprstn (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't they have a monthly payment plan for these Seasons passes?  I went to their website to check it out.  It is a great concept!  However, after purchasing Disney Tickets, and Cedar Maxx Passes from Kings Dominion my husband told me to not even think about it.


----------



## krissydee (Feb 26, 2008)

I think they do have a monthly payment option. I know with Sea World and Busch Gardens Florida residents can pay for 1 day and get in the rest of the year for free. They do the 1 year annual passes on payment plans too.


----------



## Robnsunny (Feb 27, 2008)

We had Platinum passes the last 2 years. We go frequently to Williamsburg and used it to go to Orlando and Tampa. We're not renewing them this year as we are a little burned out on Williamsburg and aren't returning to Orlando any time soon.

It's not well advertised, but Platinum pass holders can frequently get significant discounts on passes for Discovery Cove, which is not included on the pass. That discount alone more than made up the difference between Gold at Williamsburg and Platinum.

We think Busch has the best looking and most enjoyable parks around. That includes Disney.


----------



## bonniedwan (Feb 27, 2008)

We currently are platinum passport members & it is so worth the money. We purchased 4 for a 3 year total 2 years ago & we pay $35 a month for them. We have enjoyed Sea World Fl, Busch Gardens Tampa, Busch Gardens Va, the waterparks at both the Busch Gardens, and cannot wait for the new Aquatica waterpark to open at Sea World this spring. Well worth the money spent. Enjoy!!! 


Bonnie


----------



## bookworm (Feb 27, 2008)

bonniedwan said:


> We currently are platinum passport members & it is so worth the money. We purchased 4 for a 3 year total 2 years ago & we pay $35 a month for them. We have enjoyed Sea World Fl, Busch Gardens Tampa, Busch Gardens Va, the waterparks at both the Busch Gardens, and cannot wait for the new Aquatica waterpark to open at Sea World this spring. Well worth the money spent. Enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> Bonnie



This is great info. I've been wondering about doing this very thing. We get seasons passes for Sesame Place (15 min away from us) every year, but now that our kids are a bit older and we can drive farther, we are thinking the platinum pass would be a good idea. It is not much more than we already spend. We could use this at Williamsburg and SP and I would LOVE to check out Aquatica.

Does anyone know what the schedule for Aquatica will be? Will it stay open through fall and winter?


----------



## arlene22 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not really up on what the daily rates are for these parks. Is there a rule of thumb as to how many day's use you would need in order to make the platinum pass worthwhile? We are going to a conference at SeaWorld this summer, where we'll probably spend one day at SW and one day at Aquatica. In addition, we will likely go to BG/Williamsburg at least once next year. Do you think we'd be better off buying daily passes for our family of 5?


----------



## Robnsunny (Feb 27, 2008)

Williamsburg ususually offers passes good for June-Aug for a few dollars more than a day pass. You also have to consider the discounts on food and other purchases and free parking for pass holders (not an insignificant amount). SeaWorld usually offers a 2 days for one deal as well.

You can check the prices online, but I would guess you would do better than break even around 4-5 days depending on the parks you want to go to.


----------



## krissydee (Feb 27, 2008)

Aquatica should be open year round. Most water parks in Orlando are.


----------

